# Acer motherboard make and model



## ozom (Oct 22, 2009)

Could someone please help me identify the make and model of the motherboard for an Acer AM1641-U1521A? It has a Pentium E2180 processor. This mobo is toast. If I can't find the model of the original, could someone suggest a comparable replacement? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this lists it

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

what cpu do you have


----------



## ozom (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks dai, for your response. The Acer computer will power up but nothing after that.....just a blank screen. The fans run but nothing else. Therefore, I can't install any .exe files or read from a disc. The cpu is a Pentium E2180. Any suggestions as to how to determine my mobo make and model? I would like to replace with the same one so I won't have to do the other stuff when replacing with a different mobo. Thank you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it should be silk screened onto the m/b

the original is a nforce board and they are best steered clear of

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131602

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131377


----------



## OneMixDJ (Nov 12, 2009)

I have the same machine that I got from a client who gave up on it and got a laptop. It came with Vista on it but it wouldn't load anymore.

When I tried to reinstall Vista, the initial drivers could not be found to access the CD/DVD drive to read off the disc. Same deal happened when I tried to install XP as well.

After searching endlessly for drivers to no avail (_Acer doesn't have them available unless you want to go through the trouble of paying through the nose by the hour...ha, NOT!_), I ditched the Vista and XP options and replaced it with Kubuntu.

That seemed to work for a while, however I'm not in the clear.

After the machine runs for about 15-20 mins, the system freezes with the display looking blurred. If I had to guess, it would either be the video card or the motherboard. I plan to scrap up a video card from another machine this weekend to troubleshoot it further. However if that doesn't fix the issue, then it would be a motherboard replacement I guess. 

Hey Dai, if not too much trouble, could you post the model numbers relative to the links provided? When I tried them, all links just go to the general bargains page on Newegg as opposed to the product that you're trying to point to. 

Many thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't know why it was happening but the links go to the product now,but yesterday i had the same trouble with links posted


GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard
ASUS P5G43T-M Pro LGA 775 Intel G43 HDMI Micro ATX Intel Motherboard 
ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------

